# HST and OSHPTG



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The 2nd installment of the HST rebate cheques for Ontario, will be deposited on Dec 10, 2010 or shortly thereafter. Couples receive 335 and singles 100. Income qualifications are 160,000 for couples and 80,000 for singles.

The Ontario Senior Homeowners Property Tax Grant is increased to 500 for 2010. It is available to low income seniors to help pay their property taxes. You must apply for the grant.

*The Province of Ontario introduced, in its March 2008 budget, the Ontario Senior Homeowners' Property Tax Grant. This grant is intended to help offset the property taxes for seniors who own their own home and who have low or moderate incomes. The CRA will administer the grant program for Ontario.

Senior homeowners can apply for the current year OSHPTG when they file their prior year income tax and benefit return. For example, you would apply for the 2010 grant on your 2009 income tax and benefit return. The first time you could apply for the OSHPTG was on your 2008 income tax and benefit return.

The OSHPTG payment will be issued approximately four to eight weeks after your notice of assessment or reassessment is issued.

The maximum grant is $500 for 2010 and later years. The maximum grant was $250 for 2009.*

Details for both Ontario programs at this link:

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/bnfts/rltd_prgrms/ntr-eng.html#sttb


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

sags said:


> The 2nd installment of the HST rebate cheques for Ontario, will be deposited on Dec 10, 2010 or shortly thereafter. Couples receive 335 and singles 100. Income qualifications are 160,000 for couples and 80,000 for singles.


Dalton McBucks. Just in time for Christmas! Another installment due just in time for the next election!


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Yea, a little goodie from the Gov............

But who you going to vote for......I can't even name the PC or NDP leaders, and I follow the news.

Seems like Opposition parties don't do anything anymore until there is an election. I remember the old days, when Ed Broadbent and Stephen Lewis would be on the news all the time, championing one cause or another.

Stephan Dion sat around and the Libs didn't develop any coherent election platform, except for the Green Whatever It Was Called, and expected to win.................not gonna happen that way.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

CanadianCapitalist said:


> Dalton McBucks. Just in time for Christmas! Another installment due just in time for the next election!


The robber barons from the mediaeval times used to do this as well.
Tax away everything from the farmers, then lend them money at high interest rates.
Dalton McBaron.


----------

